# 7DII vs Samsung NX1



## chmteacher (Sep 15, 2014)

Everything most of you seem to be looking for is in the NX1 except Canon compatible lenses. Here's a comparison from thenewcamera.com. _What do you think?_


----------



## Steve (Sep 15, 2014)

chmteacher said:


> _What do you think?_



I think that Samsung has a pretty anemic lens selection and while the specs look crazy good on paper who knows how well it will work in actual real life. My guess is not very but I'm hopeful. I love a good underdog.


----------



## Ruined (Sep 15, 2014)

I think Samsung has a long, long way to go before they can be even remotely close as a professional alternative to Canon.


----------



## crashpc (Sep 15, 2014)

I know their mobile phones and I will never ever put my money in that cheap stuff in camera segment.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 15, 2014)

hmmmm....... a comparison between two rumoured cameras.....


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 15, 2014)

There is no Samsung anything that is remotely comparable to professional Canon gear. Even if every spec comes to fruition as listed, they are still two totally different markets. Samsung will produce good consumer grade results with lots of perceived bells and whistles, while the Canon though SEEMINGLY less sexy will blow it off the mark and will continue to be the professional's top choice. Camera is worthless without glass. Samsung isn't there yet by a longshot.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 15, 2014)

chmteacher said:


> Everything most *five or six *of you seem to be looking for is in the NX1 except Canon compatible lenses. Here's a comparison from thenewcamera.com. _What do you think?_



I think I corrected your post.


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 15, 2014)

unfocused said:


> chmteacher said:
> 
> 
> > Everything most *five or six *of you seem to be looking for is in the NX1 except Canon compatible lenses. Here's a comparison from thenewcamera.com. _What do you think?_
> ...




LOL!!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 15, 2014)

crashpc said:


> I know their mobile phones and I will never ever put my money in that cheap stuff in camera segment.



I dunno, my S4 is pretty sweet *shrugs*


----------



## jrista (Sep 15, 2014)

Since this thing uses ISOCELL, I suspect it should have very good color fidelity. Color bleed or crosstalk is one of the big issues with Canon cameras. Not for the same reason that ISOCELL was created...that was designed to fix a crosstalk problem due to BSI designs. Canon cameras use a very weak CFA, which allows less pure colors to be sensed by each color pixel. Same result in the end, though...more washed out color. 

Which brings me to another thought...if this sensor is ISOCELL, then it's probably BSI. So Samsung has an APS-C sized BSI sensor design with ISOCELL? WOW...I guess that high end small form factor technology I'm often raving about is finally starting to trickle up the chain. If this puppy really is a large form factor BSI, then I'm very interested in seeing it's high ISO performance. I actually believe the 51200 is entirely possible, and high ISO IQ on the NX1 should be quite good. 

I wonder if it's mount can be adapted to Canon EF lenses...


----------



## eml58 (Sep 15, 2014)

15fps ?? 150 cross type AF points ?? Holy Cow.

I think my Son just bought one of these to replace his 6D, Just need to let him know 

Agree with jrista, if this Baby lives up to the hype, has a reasonable Lens line up, it's an amazing development.

For those that feel Samsung can't live in the same space as Sony, Nikon & Canon, just reflect on how they are doing against the Giants of the telecom world, they've certainly been able to put the fear into Apple, can't see any reason they couldn't do the same to Canon et all, love it.

Just another indication that other companies seem to be pushing innovation, Canon ?? Not so much at present.

This also may help John, no idea how well it would work, but the Otus 55/85 on this is giving me a nervous twitch.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/995046-REG/fotodiox_eos_nx_samsung_nx_camera_lens.html


----------



## chmteacher (Sep 15, 2014)

unfocused said:


> chmteacher said:
> 
> 
> > Everything most *five or six *of you seem to be looking for is in the NX1 except Canon compatible lenses. Here's a comparison from thenewcamera.com. _What do you think?_
> ...



No correction required. Try thinking beyond your brand. Who wouldn't want greater FPS and AF points let alone wi-fi, ISO, etc.


----------



## Orangutan (Sep 15, 2014)

chmteacher said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Assuming those features work well, everyone would want them available. If you're a landscape shooter who doesn't use high ISO or wi-fi would you buy this camera? And if it doesn't have the lenses you want/need then suddenly it's not such a good fit. For some this will be a great body, and I certainly cheer for any advances in mirrorless bodies, but until there's a complete system of lenses and accessories, it can't satisfy every photographer.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Sep 15, 2014)

I've been very disappointed in Canon's latest offerings. I would not take a 7D2 as a gift because it doesn't fit into my changing shooting style. Plus Canon doesn't have the primes I need, except for the EF 85mm f/1.8.

Looks like the Samsung NX1 would fit my present needs (mirrorless, EVF, etc) They have an 85mm f/1.4 that from what I've seen posted, seems like an excellent lens http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/757447-REG/Samsung_EX_T85SB_85mm_F1_4_ED_SSA.html But all the rest of their lenses are *oh-so-cute pancakes*. Meh!

BTW Samsung cameras are not inexpensive. My guess is that the NX1 will be more expensive than a Canon 70D or an Olympus E-M1.


----------



## sanj (Sep 15, 2014)

I am finding it difficult to hero worship Canon any longer.


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 15, 2014)

jrista said:


> Since this thing uses ISOCELL, I suspect it should have very good color fidelity. Color bleed or crosstalk is one of the big issues with Canon cameras. Not for the same reason that ISOCELL was created...that was designed to fix a crosstalk problem due to BSI designs. Canon cameras use a very weak CFA, which allows less pure colors to be sensed by each color pixel. Same result in the end, though...more washed out color.
> 
> Which brings me to another thought...if this sensor is ISOCELL, then it's probably BSI. So Samsung has an APS-C sized BSI sensor design with ISOCELL? WOW...I guess that high end small form factor technology I'm often raving about is finally starting to trickle up the chain. If this puppy really is a large form factor BSI, then I'm very interested in seeing it's high ISO performance. I actually believe the 51200 is entirely possible, and high ISO IQ on the NX1 should be quite good.
> 
> I wonder if it's mount can be adapted to Canon EF lenses...



My galaxy S5 has this ISOCELL tech which they made a big deal during the release. It has PDAF during video and pretty good continuous AF. I can also tap on the screen and do MF (focus pulling like 70d). Not sure if they have similar kind of duel pixel implemented in 70D. Apple also announced similar thing with Iphone 6 which they made big deal during the release.


----------



## Steve (Sep 15, 2014)

c.d.embrey said:


> BTW Samsung cameras are not inexpensive. My guess is that the NX1 will be more expensive than a Canon 70D or an Olympus E-M1.



Yup, the NX1 is up at B&H - $1499

Also, the 200 odd AF points are hybrid PDAF / contrast detect. So, there's that.


----------



## gerlesion (Sep 15, 2014)

28.2 Megapixel sensor with capability of shooting 15 frames per second. Faster than 1 DX. Is it fastest image sensor up to date?


----------



## Khalai (Sep 15, 2014)

gerlesion said:


> 28.2 Megapixel sensor with capability of shooting 15 frames per second. Faster than 1 DX. Is it fastest image sensor up to date?



Let's wait, if it means 15fps in RAW. It may be only 15fps in JPEG, add a small buffer to it and it only look good on paper. If it's truly 28MPix at 15fps in RAW, then I'll have to find my jaw under the table - that would be an amazing feat indeed.


----------



## Quest for Light (Sep 15, 2014)

i am curious what canon has to say about this question:



> 3) The 7D line has been a bestseller in the enthusiast market for the past 5 years but the new model barely moves an inch forwards from the cheaper 70D. After such a long period of time was it Canon’s intention to position the 6D as the real 7D replacement and if so, how do you excuse such poor video quality on the 6D considering the enthusiasts it is aimed at? For video it is not a low end product but it performs like one.
> 
> http://www.eoshd.com/2014/09/10-questions-ill-asking-canon-nikon-photokina-join-present/


----------



## Khalai (Sep 15, 2014)

Quest for Light said:


> i am curious what canon has to say about this question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10fps vs 7fps, 65 vs 19 AF, dual cards, better viewfinder, better ergonomics and etc. points seems more than an inch to me, but I'm curious to all the questions asked in the link


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Sep 15, 2014)

Man, I couldn't wait to use the NX1 with its fine selection of 3 lenses. 

Given the current state of the art in on-sensor PDAF, the question is how many of those 15FPS would be in focus shooting moving subjects? It would be lucky to get 3 in focus.


----------



## Quest for Light (Sep 15, 2014)

lenses are sure a problem but to be honest i see many DSLR owner who have only a kit lens and a 50mm prime.

for them it will be no problem to get a better specced samsung and be happy.

the NX30 AF is not that bad.
thought continous AF is as bad as on other mirrorless cameras.



> I'm primarily an outdoor action-sports photographer who spends a lot of time way up in the mountains, I'm always interested in small, light cameras that have great action performance. The NX30 can shoot full-resolution raw bursts as fast as nine frames per second. That's fast -- faster than the Canon EOS 7D I've been using for most of my action shooting over the past few years.
> 
> The NX30 also has a hybrid autofocus system that combines contrast-detection and phase-detection autofocus for increased accuracy and speed. My contacts at Samsung assured me that the camera's action performance was amazing, and that I would be impressed. I've had a chance to shoot a lot of mountain biking with it now, and I am prepared to pass judgment. Read on to learn how the NX30 performed in my world -- a world dominated my mountain biking and other high-speed activities of doubtful value.
> ......
> ...



so if they have enhanced the autofocus on the NX1 most people will have nothing to complain i guess. for the sport and action shooter a DSLR will sure still have some benefits.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Sep 15, 2014)

> Although I can certainly get great action photos by planning my shots and pre-focusing, having usable continuous autofocus makes a camera much, much more versatile to me. But so far, I've been disappointed with the continuous autofocus performance of almost every mirrorless camera I've used.* Even with these new hybrid AF systems, I still get better continuous autofocus results from most entry-level DSLRs. I was hoping the NX30 would be an exception to that rule.
> 
> Unfortunately, the NX30 falls into the disappointing category when it comes to continuous autofocus performance. I have about twenty years of experience shooting high-speed action with autofocus SLRs, including motorsports, cycling, snow sports, etc. With the DSLRs I usually use, I get consistent in-focus high-speed bursts of subjects accelerating towards me. That was not the case with the NX30, though.
> 
> ...


----------



## 123Photog (Sep 15, 2014)

Quest for Light said:


> for them it will be no problem to get a better specced samsung and be happy.
> 
> the NX30 AF is not that bad.
> thought continous AF is as bad as on other mirrorless cameras.
> ...



A friend has the NX30 and it´s a nice camera. 
AF is fine for most cases. At least as good a other mirrorless cameras.

Mirrorless are not dedicated sport cameras, that is something the DSLR still leads.

But not everyone needs the best continous AF. 
I rarely do.

And let´s not forget we speak about a NEW camera here not the old NX30.


----------



## 123Photog (Sep 15, 2014)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> Man, I couldn't wait to use the NX1 with its fine selection of 3 lenses.



A few more to stay true.

http://www.samsung.com/global/nx/lenses/index.html

+ a new 50-150mm f/2.8 S ED OIS


----------



## 123Photog (Sep 15, 2014)

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/6818936680/nx-t-generation-samsung-nx1-first-impressions-review



> Samsung is certainly an ambitious company, and its efforts have paid off with a global mirrorless market share that only falls behind Sony. It's done some experimentation (DualView, Galaxy Camera) and made some more conventional cameras (NX30, NX3000). With the NX1, Samsung is trying to appeal to the enthusiast market, with a spec sheet that surpassed my expectations. And, based on my initial experiences with the camera, it's done an impressive job.
> 
> The first time I picked up the NX1 it had Samsung's beastly 16-50mm F2-2.8 premium 'S' lens attached, which weighs 622g (1.4lbs). After taking that off, I found the camera to be quite light and well built. That is, with the exception of the various dials, which feel cheap. The NX1 feels just right in my hands, with a perfectly sized grip and easy access to the two main control dials. I'm less of a fan of the four direct buttons that sit above the Nikon-style drive switch on the left of the viewfinder hump, for a few reasons. For one, they're small and out of the way, and I found myself having to move the camera away from my eye to use them. The dial on the bottom is nice, though I'm not a big fan of the locking mechanism.
> 
> ...


----------



## infared (Sep 15, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> hmmmm....... a comparison between two rumoured cameras.....



Well.....this is a rumor website..... :


----------



## infared (Sep 15, 2014)

sanj said:


> I am finding it difficult to hero worship Canon any longer.



Yes...as far as camera bodies go and sensor...they certainly are not WOWing anyone!!!
All the exciting news these days is in the mirrorless segment and...dare I say...Sigma lenses!?!?
:-X


----------



## the blackfox (Sep 15, 2014)

its really making me chuckle all these comments regarding a camera thats still NOT been announced .all we have is RUMOURS re specs and MADE UP PICS ,i'll hold my comments till i see the 7d2 on a canon web site : : : :


----------



## 123Photog (Sep 15, 2014)

the blackfox said:


> its really making me chuckle all these comments regarding a camera thats still NOT been announced .all we have is RUMOURS re specs and MADE UP PICS ,i'll hold my comments till i see the 7d2 on a canon web site : : : :



i guess you are wrong then.. on a rumor website.


----------



## Darlip (Sep 15, 2014)

Khalai said:


> gerlesion said:
> 
> 
> > 28.2 Megapixel sensor with capability of shooting 15 frames per second. Faster than 1 DX. Is it fastest image sensor up to date?
> ...



"The extra power also gives the Samsung NX1 a maximum continuous shooting rate of 15fps for up to 77 Fine Quality JPEGs or 40 raw files, the company says."

http://www.digitalcameraworld.com/2014/09/15/samsung-nx1-price-specs-release-date-confirmed/


----------



## Woody (Sep 15, 2014)

We'll soon know if the rumored revolutionary sensor tech in the 7D2 is also based on BSI architecture.


----------



## 123Photog (Sep 15, 2014)

Woody said:


> We'll soon know if the rumored revolutionary sensor tech in the 7D2 is also based on BSI architecture.



that would be a real and good suprise. ;D

i still think.. same 70D sensor but better DPAF features.


----------



## jrista (Sep 15, 2014)

123Photog said:


> Woody said:
> 
> 
> > We'll soon know if the rumored revolutionary sensor tech in the 7D2 is also based on BSI architecture.
> ...



Agreed. I think Canon's patent for increased DPAF phase detect sensitivity is probably the bulk of the "differences" between the 70D and 7D II sensor. I highly doubt it's a new architecture...and BSI...nah.


----------



## Diko (Sep 15, 2014)

Not a big difference from everything else. So far the innovation is the servo af. Canon desperedly needs a new cmos tech. And perhaps we will see the stack/foveon like thing in the 1dx m2 april/october next year. Otherwise asidefrom the increase of the af cross points nothing really that does matter. Oh. And the price. It is still cheaper than 6d.


----------



## Tugela (Sep 16, 2014)

I think if you consider the target market for the NX1, which is clearly the enthusiast stills/video hybrid market, the 7D2 is not even in the game, so making a comparison between the two cameras is pointless. 

The real competition for the NX1 is Panasonic's GH4 and Sony's a7s. Canon and Nikon currently have no competitive products in this market segment at all.


----------



## Quest for Light (Sep 16, 2014)

http://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/first-pictures-of-the-massive-samsung-s-300mm-f-2-8-lens-5140


----------



## moreorless (Sep 16, 2014)

Tugela said:


> I think if you consider the target market for the NX1, which is clearly the enthusiast stills/video hybrid market, the 7D2 is not even in the game, so making a comparison between the two cameras is pointless.
> 
> The real competition for the NX1 is Panasonic's GH4 and Sony's a7s. Canon and Nikon currently have no competitive products in this market segment at all.



That would be my feeling, whilst the FPS might sound impressive but unless the tracking performances and the lens lineup appears I don't see it taking much market from the 7D mk2 in terms of action shooting.

As you say the video size seems the real appeal with a larger sensor than the GH4 and better handling(and arguebley lens specs) than the FE system.


----------



## Quest for Light (Sep 16, 2014)

moreorless said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > I think if you consider the target market for the NX1, which is clearly the enthusiast stills/video hybrid market, the 7D2 is not even in the game, so making a comparison between the two cameras is pointless.
> ...



as you can see above the 300mm f2.8 is coming and i read samsung works on a 500mm f4 too.


----------



## Justhandguns (Sep 16, 2014)

Quest for Light said:


> moreorless said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...



Until I see pro photo journalists using the big white "SAMSUNG" lenses in sports/car racing events, I would not be tempted to buy the NX1. I think this Samsung NX1 will probably draw in only a few first time buyers or home video lovers. The 4K video is probably the only feature that appeals to me, but until I have enough spare money to replace my "Samsung" TV and all my computer screens plus video cards, I also don't dare to try editing any 4K videos myself.


----------



## Quest for Light (Sep 16, 2014)

Justhandguns said:


> Quest for Light said:
> 
> 
> > moreorless said:
> ...



i guess that will happen when samsung starts to pump millions into those events like canon.

and i don´t mean advertising i mean the amount of gear they ship to such events.

http://www.popphoto.com/2012/08/check-out-insane-canon-gear-room-london-2012


----------



## FEBS (Sep 16, 2014)

Khalai said:


> gerlesion said:
> 
> 
> > 28.2 Megapixel sensor with capability of shooting 15 frames per second. Faster than 1 DX. Is it fastest image sensor up to date?
> ...



Wait a minute !! Did you also see that the bit depth of this camera falls back from 14 bit to 12 bit only in continuous mode. Is that what we would like to see ??

http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/samsung-nx1/samsung-nx1A.HTM


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 16, 2014)

FEBS said:


> Wait a minute !! Did you also see that the bit depth of this camera falls back from 14 bit to 12 bit only in continuous mode. Is that what we would like to see ??



Well, that's pretty lame. I wonder how many more of these kinds of details that subtract from the top line specs will show up? 

I wonder if it's selectable - can you, for example, choose 5 fps at full bit depth? Or is it that the moment you opt to shoot any kind of burst, the camera starts throwing away data?


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 17, 2014)

More details of sensor
http://www.photographyblog.com/news/samsung_28_megapixel_aps_c_bsi_cmos_sensor/

Samsung used 65nm process to make these sensors compared to 20nm to make mobile Soc's. I think, Intel uses 16nm process to make processors. As they are keep on reducing this size, SOC's/processors become more powerful and efficient. Are there any benefits with similar trend for sensors. Which one Canon uses to make their FF and Aps-c sensors.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 17, 2014)

Canon and Nikon didn't flinch one bit at sonys attempt to take a chunk of their sports market, I'm positive they aren't any more intimidated by samsung.


----------



## weixing (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi,


FEBS said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > gerlesion said:
> ...


 There are a lot of promo video for this camera in youtube and 15fps is one of the selling point for this camera. When they said 15fps, most people will assume that it's at full resolution at full bit depth. Not even a fine print in their website indicate this... 

IMHO, if this is true, they better mention this in their camera specification as this is really bad for Samsung reputation and not a good move when you start going into a new market... just imagine what the customer will feel if they found this out after they brought this camera with the 300mm f2.8... 

Hmm... just wonder is this camera 4K UHD video is in colour or black and white... ha ha ha 

Have a nice day.

PS: 14-bits to 12-bits mean approx. to "saving" 7MB of data per frame.


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 17, 2014)

Ok, that's weak spec #1. Not shooting at full quality in burst mode is a big deal, and it certainly opens up a huge barrel of uncertainty.

Now I need to know what the maximum speed it will shoot full quality is.


----------



## geonix (Sep 17, 2014)

Today I played around with the NX1 at Photokina. The specs of the NX1 are truely amazing and the body and the menus are easy to get used to. The EVF is really fast, according to Samsung the fastest they ever build. The "backlight" BSI CMOS sensor is believed to be revolutionary good, surely it won't take long before the first serious tests. The AF system worked very good under the limited conditions of photokina, it does not have as many modes as the 7D2 but still, to have over 150 AF points is totaly differend feeling and the 15fps in raw are just wonderful. 

What will safe Canon is of course, the lack of samsung lenses. Samsung shows a 300mm f 2.8 prime lens at the photokina, but it is not said when this will become an available lens, not to speak of focal lengths beyond 300mm. So as amazing the NX1 and its specs may be, in the end a camera body is only half the story. What sports or wildlife photographer will switch from Canon or Nikon to Samsung if there are almost no tele lenses? For the street, landscape and travel photographers though this camera could become a game changer. 

I will look forward to a real serious test of the NX1's IQ, high ISO performance, AF preformance etc. compared to the 7D2 and other recent cameras.


----------



## Tugela (Sep 17, 2014)

geonix said:


> Today I played around with the NX1 at Photokina. The specs of the NX1 are truely amazing and the body and the menus are easy to get used to. The EVF is really fast, according to Samsung the fastest they ever build. The "backlight" BSI CMOS sensor is believed to be revolutionary good, surely it won't take long before the first serious tests. The AF system worked very good under the limited conditions of photokina, it does not have as many modes as the 7D2 but still, to have over 150 AF points is totaly differend feeling and the 15fps in raw are just wonderful.
> 
> What will safe Canon is of course, the lack of samsung lenses. Samsung shows a 300mm f 2.8 prime lens at the photokina, but it is not said when this will become an available lens, not to speak of focal lengths beyond 300mm. So as amazing the NX1 and its specs may be, in the end a camera body is only half the story. What sports or wildlife photographer will switch from Canon or Nikon to Samsung if there are almost no tele lenses? For the street, landscape and travel photographers though this camera could become a game changer.
> 
> I will look forward to a real serious test of the NX1's IQ, high ISO performance, AF preformance etc. compared to the 7D2 and other recent cameras.



The market they are aiming at is clearly the stills/video hybrid market, and the competition there is Sony and Panasonic, not Canon. The best effort Canon has in that market is the 70D, and that is miles behind the GH4 and A7s, not to mention the new NX1.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 17, 2014)

Does Adobe work up a Lightroom raw converter for Samsung bodies? If not, that would be a pain. If so, do they take a while to get around to doing it when new bodies come out?


----------



## Steve (Sep 17, 2014)

9VIII said:


> Ok, that's weak spec #1. Not shooting at full quality in burst mode is a big deal, and it certainly opens up a huge barrel of uncertainty.
> 
> Now I need to know what the maximum speed it will shoot full quality is.



Yeah, imaging-resource is the only place I've seen that and, if true, that's a HUGE asterisk next to the 15fps. If there are a few burst speeds to choose from it might not be so bad, but if its One Shot or Burst only on the selector and burst kills the bit depth then, welp...


----------



## geonix (Sep 17, 2014)

Tugela said:


> The market they are aiming at is clearly the stills/video hybrid market, and the competition there is Sony and Panasonic, not Canon. The best effort Canon has in that market is the 70D, and that is miles behind the GH4 and A7s, not to mention the new NX1.



Than what are the 15fps and the advanced AF system for? I would say Samsung wants to show whats possible with modern DSLMs also in the sports and wildlife areas, which are still dominated by DSLRs. This camera could well clean up a lot of doubts sports and wildlife photographers have about mirrorless cameras, EVFs and so on. 

The BSI-CMOS sensor, if as good as said, is at least as inovative as the current Canon and Nikon sensor developments. Although I really hope the 7D2 sensor is really a noticeable upgrade to the 70D sensor.


----------



## FEBS (Sep 17, 2014)

9VIII said:


> Ok, that's weak spec #1. Not shooting at full quality in burst mode is a big deal, and it certainly opens up a huge barrel of uncertainty.
> 
> Now I need to know what the maximum speed it will shoot full quality is.



In the document I linked before in this tread you can find "Interestingly, though, in single-shot mode RAW files can now be 14-bit, but fall back to 12-bit in continuous mode.". So to answer your question, only single shot will offer 14-bit.

Another weak spec is the auto iso of 200-6400. Why only starting from 200. In bright light, and 2.8 lenses with max 1/8000 shutterspeed, you will need to add a nd-filter or you wil have overexposed photos. And if the sensor is really that good, why blocking the auto-iso at 6400 then? why not 25600?


----------



## FEBS (Sep 17, 2014)

geonix said:


> Today I played around with the NX1 at Photokina. The specs of the NX1 are truely amazing and the body and the menus are easy to get used to. The EVF is really fast, according to Samsung the fastest they ever build. The "backlight" BSI CMOS sensor is believed to be revolutionary good, surely it won't take long before the first serious tests. The AF system worked very good under the limited conditions of photokina, it does not have as many modes as the 7D2 but still, to have over 150 AF points is totaly differend feeling and the 15fps in raw are just wonderful.
> 
> What will safe Canon is of course, the lack of samsung lenses. Samsung shows a 300mm f 2.8 prime lens at the photokina, but it is not said when this will become an available lens, not to speak of focal lengths beyond 300mm. So as amazing the NX1 and its specs may be, in the end a camera body is only half the story. What sports or wildlife photographer will switch from Canon or Nikon to Samsung if there are almost no tele lenses? For the street, landscape and travel photographers though this camera could become a game changer.
> 
> I will look forward to a real serious test of the NX1's IQ, high ISO performance, AF preformance etc. compared to the 7D2 and other recent cameras.



You think a street, landscape or travel photographer would need 15fps? I think those guys need much better lenses as Samsung can offer right now. 

The IQ of the NX1 in continuous mode will be below all the others as Samsung apparently only uses 12 bit in this mode. So I also would love to see the test of this camera.


----------



## geonix (Sep 17, 2014)

FEBS said:


> You think a street, landscape or travel photographer would need 15fps? I think those guys need much better lenses as Samsung can offer right now.
> 
> The IQ of the NX1 in continuous mode will be below all the others as Samsung apparently only uses 12 bit in this mode. So I also would love to see the test of this camera.



I never said street, landscape and travel photographers need 15fps. But they could still use a camera which is capable of 15fps couldn't they? 
I just tried to say, that despite the 15fps and the supposedly extrem fast autofocus for tracking moving objects, most sports and wildlife photographers won't buy it because the lack of long focal length lenses. 
Just assuming the new sensor technology is as good as promised, the NX1 could make some photographers (those who don't need long lenses) buy it instead of a DSLR. Especially the ones who don't want (or afford) to buy a full-frame body.

I don't know much about the quality of the existing Samsung lenses, their specs though (F numbers) are as good as any other brand when you look at the wide angle to midrange focal length lenses.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Sep 17, 2014)

ScottyP said:


> Does Adobe work up a Lightroom raw converter for Samsung bodies? If not, that would be a pain. If so, do they take a while to get around to doing it when new bodies come out?



Capture One works with Samsung Raw. And Capture One is about as good as it gets.

Capture One has a FREE 60 Day Trial http://www.phaseone.com/PhaseOne/Imaging-Software/Capture-One.aspx BTW there is a list of ALL cameras they support.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Sep 17, 2014)

geonix said:


> What sports or wildlife photographer will switch from Canon or Nikon to Samsung if there are almost no tele lenses? For the street, landscape and travel photographers though this camera could become a game changer.
> 
> I will look forward to a real serious test of the NX1's IQ, high ISO performance, AF preformance etc. compared to the 7D2 and other recent cameras.



For ME, *Hell* would be having to shoot nothing but BIF/Wildlife, Stick & Ball Sports and Events *for eternity*  YMMV 

On paper, the NX1 and 85mm f/1.4 look like a great combo for shooting dirt-track motorsports.


----------



## mkabi (Sep 17, 2014)

c.d.embrey said:


> geonix said:
> 
> 
> > What sports or wildlife photographer will switch from Canon or Nikon to Samsung if there are almost no tele lenses? For the street, landscape and travel photographers though this camera could become a game changer.
> ...



Speaking of which, what is the crop factor of the NX1?
Is their 45mm, their 50mm equivalent?


----------



## Policar (Sep 17, 2014)

ritholtz said:


> More details of sensor
> http://www.photographyblog.com/news/samsung_28_megapixel_aps_c_bsi_cmos_sensor/
> 
> Samsung used 65nm process to make these sensors compared to 20nm to make mobile Soc's. I think, Intel uses 16nm process to make processors. As they are keep on reducing this size, SOC's/processors become more powerful and efficient. Are there any benefits with similar trend for sensors. Which one Canon uses to make their FF and Aps-c sensors.



Canon uses a 500nm process on FF sensors, but it's possible the 7D and 70D use a 180nm process.


----------



## Tugela (Sep 18, 2014)

geonix said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > The market they are aiming at is clearly the stills/video hybrid market, and the competition there is Sony and Panasonic, not Canon. The best effort Canon has in that market is the 70D, and that is miles behind the GH4 and A7s, not to mention the new NX1.
> ...



For the stills part of "stills/video hybrid" of course. A stills/video camera is not only for video, it should excel in both areas. 

That is the direction modern consumer cameras are going. Specialist cameras are going the way of the Dodo in the consumer market, so you will see them mostly in professional scenarios were a dedicated stills or video camera is used for specific applications.

Panasonic and Sony understand this, and apparently Samsung wants to climb on that bandwagon too. Canon says they understand it as well, but their product line suggests something else. Nikon definitely do not understand it.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 19, 2014)

Justhandguns said:


> Until I see pro photo journalists using the big white "SAMSUNG" lenses in sports/car racing events...



Do "pro photojournalists" buy their own gear or does the company they work for buy the gear?

I imagine that free lance photographers buy their own gear. 

One can't assume that professionals always buy the best gear. They buy gear that they feel confident with and gear that they can consistantly produce a commercially viable product. They buy gear that makes economic sense in their business model.

Not limited to photography, but the professionals I deal with all have older, but reliable tools, that they are comfortable using, that get the job done. 

I would not base too much on whether I observe "professionals" using or not using a specific brand as a way of determining which may be best for me. 

I am not a professional, I don't operate in the economic environment of professionals. The advantage of being an amateur photographer is that I can focus on quality as an independent factor, where a professional has to consider much more than just quality.


----------



## Steve (Sep 19, 2014)

Two things 

- I really don't think Samsung expects to just storm the high end pro market and upset the Canikon hegemony overnight with the NX1. Seems to me they are trying to make in roads to the enthusiast market and garner some attention with a crazy spec list.

- I've seen pros shooting sports with m43 and Sony cameras, as well as Canon and Nikon. People think that the only "pros" out there are the top tier guys shooting international events for SI and forget that most of them are actually low level guys cranking through high school football games for local papers.

Samsung still hasn't released any sample images from this camera. I keep checking around and haven't seen any yet. Not really a good sign when one of your selling points is a brand new type of sensor tech....


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 19, 2014)

Steve said:


> Two things
> 
> - I really don't think Samsung expects to just storm the high end pro market and upset the Canikon hegemony overnight with the NX1. Seems to me they are trying to make in roads to the enthusiast market and garner some attention with a crazy spec list.
> 
> ...


Samsung is a relentless organisation. If they are serious about this market, they will find a way sooner or later.


----------

